# KC Squatting Zine by Feral Cat Collective



## AlwaysLost (Sep 6, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost submitted a new file to the StP library:

KC Squatting Zine by Feral Cat Collective - Old but useful file on Squatting in KCMO



> Older Squatting zone with pretty good info. Thought you all might like it. From the Feral Cat Collective 2009



Click here for more information on this file.


----------



## nahaae (Sep 11, 2017)

thx 4 the info


----------



## Bumrumors (Oct 25, 2017)

Awesome, is this zine complete, the last page is on getting in? Iwaslookin gatbuy. Ing a rundown house in kc, but sdverse posession or squatting seem to be the easiest and cheapest thing todo.


----------

